# Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??



## savage25 (Jan 26, 2010)

I own a 2005 Terry Quantum 295RLTS 5th-Wheel.

I broke the skylight over the shower. (put my elbow through it! :blackeye: ARGH! :angry: )

:question: Where do I get a replacement for it?  I cannot locate anything on the web after a few hours of looking.

Thanks for any assistance you can provide! 
Paul
Bethlehem, PA


----------



## savage25 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

Edit:  OK, so I've found them... 
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-vents/rv-skylight.htm
http://www.pellandent.com/RV_Products_List.aspx?CategoryID=101

Bad part is, the camper is in storage for the winter where I don't have access to it... does anyone know the size of the shower skylight outer-dome on a 2005 Terry Quantum 295RLTS?

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

Paul you might try a dealer who sells the Terry Quantum. They may have the size that you need.   This must have happen last year since you don't have access to it now. But, GOOD LUCK :laugh:


----------



## savage25 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

Yeah, it happened while I was putting a tarp over it for winter storage.  It was the last day that I had access to it for the season, and I didn't think to measure it before I left.  

I called a parts-supplier, and they said they could not look-up parts by trailer/make/model.  

I called a dealership and they gave me run around that I needed to bring in for them (or they need to go out and look at it) to order part, which is garbage, but I've had problems with them in the past over a similar thing and will never call them again. :angry:

I have an email in to Fleetwood... hopefully they will be able to provide size/part-number.  *fingers crossed*

If not... guess I'll have to wait until April, and leave a tarp over it until I get the new part.

Thanks.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

Paul if you need a POC at fleet wood. I have one, just let me know.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

Skylights are pretty standard in size.  If you could measure it, I probably have one in stock.  Did not come from Fleetwood, but will work.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

go with Ken, get the size and call him


----------



## savage25 (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

I'd love to order... but as I stated above... I do not have the size, and do not have access to the RV until mid-April.  I was hoping someone else might own the RV and could measure... or would have access to specs-sheets that might have the part number.  Unfortunately, no one has this info?    Sad that it's not like a car part... every little minuscule item on a car has part numbers and is easy to look up by make/model??   Oh well... I guess I'll have to wait until spring.  (Unless H2H1's contact at Fleetwood has the info... I haven't heard back from Fleetwood?)

Thanks!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

Don't know about that contact.  Fleetwood is only in business now with Motorhomes...


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

I will be out of town this weekend but will call for u on Monday


----------



## savage25 (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

Thanks!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Terry Quantum: Where do I get a replacement skylight??

here is the number if you want to call 1 800 322 8216 , this customer service


----------

